# My puppy won't eat



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello!

My 2 months old puppy, Kia, has been refusing to eat for several days. She is eating the recommended ration from the vet, Purina Dog Chow Puppy, she was eating it well until a few days ago. I've read that I should insist with her and basically let her "starve" until her survival instinct makes her eat it.

The problem is that I have another dog and two cats that can eat her food, that's why I can't just leave the food with her during the night to see whether she eats it or not (I can during the day, but at night I close her with the other dog in their "room").

Help?

EDIT: She has been dewormed last Thursday.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If a 2 mth old puppy is not eating, I would take her to a vet. I would never let her starve until her survival instincts set up.

Purina is a garbage food. You can do much better for just a little more money.

As far as feeding, I put the food down and give them 15 minutes. Nothing wrong with having a schedule.


----------



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> If a 2 mth old puppy is not eating, I would take her to a vet. I would never let her starve until her survival instincts set up.
> 
> Purina is a garbage food. You can do much better for just a little more money.
> 
> As far as feeding, I put the food down and give them 15 minutes. Nothing wrong with having a schedule.


Thank you for the fast answer. 
I'm giving her the food every hour to see whether she wants it or not, I tried it 30 minutes ago and I mixed her favourite treats with the food but she would only eat the treats and leave the rest.

I took her to the vet last Thursday (for the deworming) and by that time I was feeding her both Purina and normal food (I didn't know that I was not supposed to give her the food I cooked) and the vet told me what ration she was being given and that she recommended Purina.

What do you recommend? I don't want to spend more than 20€ in 3KG of food because it's just too expensive and is almost nothing.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Gonçalo said:


> Hello!
> 
> My 2 months old puppy, Kia, has been refusing to eat for several days. She is eating the recommended ration from the vet, Purina Dog Chow Puppy, she was eating it well until a few days ago. I've read that I should insist with her and basically let her "starve" until her survival instinct makes her eat it.
> 
> ...


you have a young puppy. i dont think she should be going that long without eating.


----------



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> you have a young puppy. i dont think she should be going that long without eating.


I don't want her to starve until she dies, eheh, I just asked if it's okey to let her out in the yard (so she can run around and get tired/hungry) and offer her the food every hour until she eats it.

I'm going to try to give her the food with my hand.


----------



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm intrigued now, she eats the food from my hand but not from her plate.

I'm going ahead and try to mix some human food (cheese, she loves it) with her food or a bit of cat food. I think I might have a case of a picky eater.


----------



## artemisnhounds (Jan 19, 2014)

Taste of the wild is a good dog food but your vet could also make some suggestions. I also supplement with honest kitchen


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

artemisnhounds said:


> Taste of the wild is a good dog food but your vet could also make some suggestions. I also supplement with honest kitchen
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the suggestion, I'm going to take a look.

Meanwhile, what do you guys think of Hill's Large Puppy?


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

My girl is on Fromm and she LOVES the taste. Purina just has a lot of fillers. It's like eating a bag of chips and taking a vitamin... Instead of eating some chicken, and some vegetables. Your puppy might enjoy the taste of some real meat foods  taste of the wild is good too. Hope you find a food your baby likes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

Mishka&Milo said:


> My girl is on Fromm and she LOVES the taste. Purina just has a lot of fillers. It's like eating a bag of chips and taking a vitamin... Instead of eating some chicken, and some vegetables. Your puppy might enjoy the taste of some real meat foods  taste of the wild is good too. Hope you find a food your baby likes!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, I'm going to take a look at both Fromm and Taste of the Wild and see which one is better for my girl. I live in Portugal so I'll have to order it from the internet, they don't sell that here, in fact in Portugal PURINA is considered a good food! ... this is what the economic recession and crisis does


----------



## artemisnhounds (Jan 19, 2014)

Wag.com u get 25 percent off your first food order. If they deliver to Portugal might be worth it to make one large order. I am not sure if they do though. Also I just got a cookbook on making your own healthy dog food... But I have never had a puppy that young.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

artemisnhounds said:


> Wag.com u get 25 percent off your first food order. If they deliver to Portugal might be worth it to make one large order. I am not sure if they do though. Also I just got a cookbook on making your own healthy dog food... But I have never had a puppy that young.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unfortunately they don't deliver to Portugal.

I soaked the food and she ate it!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Gonçalo said:


> Thank you, I'm going to take a look at both Fromm and Taste of the Wild and see which one is better for my girl. I live in Portugal so I'll have to order it from the internet, they don't sell that here, in fact in Portugal PURINA is considered a good food! ... this is what the economic recession and crisis does


Even though I agree is not a great food, if thats what you can afford, then so be it. Many of dogs have grown up on Purina in my day and they were just fine.


----------



## artemisnhounds (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh great! Glad she is eating!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> Even though I agree is not a great food, if thats what you can afford, then so be it. Many of dogs have grown up on Purina in my day and they were just fine.


Thanks, what about Eukanuba? I heard great things about it and it's on the budget I made for my pets.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Gonçalo said:


> Thanks, what about Eukanuba? I heard great things about it and it's on the budget I made for my pets.


Here's a website to check out. It rates the most popular dog foods. See whats in your budget and check the brand on the website and then go from there. 

Someone on this forum once said. "Feed the best food you can afford". I forget who it was, but I have to agree with them.


----------



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> Here's a website to check out. It rates the most popular dog foods. See whats in your budget and check the brand on the website and then go from there.
> 
> Someone on this forum once said. "Feed the best food you can afford". I forget who it was, but I have to agree with them.


Thank you, I will follow your suggestion 

(I think you forgot the website )


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Gonçalo said:


> Thank you, I will follow your suggestion
> 
> (I think you forgot the website )



Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Oh I did, LOL :blush:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gonçalo said:


> I took her to the vet last Thursday (for the deworming) and by that time I was feeding her both Purina and normal food (I didn't know that I was not supposed to give her the food I cooked) and the vet told me what ration she was being given and that she recommended Purina.


Nothing wrong with cooking for your dog or a raw diet.  Take a look around and do some research. this might be an option for you.

Puppies can get ill quickly. If you cant' get her to eat, take her in to be safe It may be she is just being picky but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Nothing wrong with cooking for your dog or a raw diet.  Take a look around and do some research. this might be an option for you.
> 
> Puppies can get ill quickly. If you cant' get her to eat, take her in to be safe It may be she is just being picky but better safe than sorry.


Yes thank you I agree. After soaking the food and adding some cheese (she loves it, that's the treat I use to train her) she finally ate the food. I used the clicker whenever she started to eat. 

I'm going to change from Purina to Criadores, a portuguese premium food that only contains natural products (Its even safe to be eaten by humans as it is stated in the website) which has 5 star reviews and since it can only be ordered online it has extremely good prices. I've seen people changing from Royal Canin to Criadores.

As far as I know TiendAnimal only sells it to Spain and Portugal but you can always check (they provide with a free 250gm preview of the product if you want to check it out first).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonçalo (Jan 12, 2014)

Bad news, Kia is not eating anything again. I tried to soak the food - nothing, mix some dog treats with her food - nothing. Basically she doesn't want to eat! She's driving me crazy and I'm desperate since she hasn't eat for 24 hours already, only the two treats that were in her food!

I already ordered the new food but it will take a few days to arrive. Remember that I'm from Portugal and it's not the same thing as the USA, if we want good dog food we have to order it from the internet because the stores only have horrible food!

Please help me! What should I do? Just keep insisting until she eats it?


----------



## artemisnhounds (Jan 19, 2014)

Any news?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe she doesn't like what you're feeding.
switch brands.


----------

